

Coffee, Tea, iPhone App: One of These Things is Not Like the Other - jtbrown
http://www.sunetos.com/items/2013/10/10/coffee-tea-iphone-app-one-of-these-things-is-not-like-the-other/

======
jtbrown
I totally agree that comparing a cup of coffee to an app is ridiculous, even
if they cost the same. And I think you're right - it's because a cup of coffee
is a known thing.

